# Wired2Fish and M-Pack Lures Giveaway!!!



## fender66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats sponsor *Wired2Fish* along with M-Pack Lures.

In a very short period of time, M-Pack Lures has made a significant mark in the fishing industry with their newly designed single strand weedguard jigs and spoons. Designed by pro angler and Lake Fork Guide Mark Pack, their new products have changed the thoughts of how weedguards should look and work. Cutting edge, uniquely different and proven to be more resilient to snags, the fluorocarbon structure guard allows for better hook-ups and less hang ups. To date, M-Pack Lures has 3 products with the Flipp’N and Swim Jigs and a new Structure Guard 5 inch spoon that is weedless too.

M-Pack wants to give Wired2fish readers a chance to test them for themselves. Each winner will receive 4 Structure Guard Flipp’n jigs, 4 Structure Guard Swim jigs and a M-Pack Structure Guard Spoon in the best colors chosen by owner and inventor Mark Pack. 4 winners in this giveaway.

This giveaway ends October 7th, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!

Enter below for your chance to win a hand picked selection of Flipp'N Jigs, Swim Jigs and the new Structure Guard 5" Spoon from M-Pack Lures.

https://www.wired2fish.com/m-pack-lures-structure-guard-giveaway


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 23, 2014)

Sign Me Up!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 23, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366870#p366870 said:


> Thejrod » Today, 12:22[/url]"]Sign Me Up!



You have to sign yourself up. Click the link in the original post.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2014)

Huge giveaway with 4 winners! 

Tinboats member hopefully! Good luck guys, click the link to register to win.


----------

